# مفصل الركبة الألكتروني - Electronic Artifical Knee Joint



## حسنين علي موسى (8 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سبق لي وأن نشرت ضمن هذا المنتدى الرائع موضوعاً عن مفصل الركبة الصناعي Artificial Knee Joint تضمن بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بميكانيكية التصميم والأجزاء و المواد والتقنيات الخاصة بالوسائل الكفيلة لتعويض ذلك المفصل الحوض المعقد التركيب و الحيوي في نفس الوقت للأنسان. إن عملية استبدال المفاصل البشرية و تعويضها بأخرى صناعية تمثل المعالجة المثالية و الكفؤة لأمراض المفاصل المستعصية ، حتى من الناحية الاقتصادية فهي تعتبر من الأساليب الممتازة إذا ما قورنت بباقي العمليات الجراحية الأخرى ..... فهي غالباً ما تؤدي إلى تخفيف شدة الألم وتقييد الحركة الحيوية لمفصـل الحـوض التي يعاني منها نسبة غير قليلة من الناس.

الموضوع الحالي والذي وضعته تحت عنوان - مفصل الركبة الألكتروني - Electronic Artificial Knee Joint - يوضح كيفية الأستفادة من التقنيات الحديثة من أجل إنجاح وظيفة المفصل الصناعي قدر الإمكان واستمراريته لأطول فترة في جسم الإنسان ، حيث تم التطرق إلى كيفية قياس قوى الحمل والأجهادات المؤثرة على مفصل الركبة الصناعي باستخدام الوسائل البديلة للمفصل و المزودة بالأنظمة الخاصة المغروسة في جسم الإنسان - Instrumented Implants ، بالإضافة إلى تحديد مركبات القوى و العـزوم المؤثرة على المفصل الصناعي المغروس داخل جسم الإنسان خلال الفعاليات المختلفة , وبالأستعانة بتقنية الأتصال عن بعد - Telemetry Technology من خلال استلام و أرسال المعلومات المطلوب تحليلها و دراساتها لغرض تحسين أدائ المفصل داخل جسم الإنسان ..

إن هذا الموضوع يوضح وبشكل أحد ابداعات علم الهندسة الطبية من خلال الأستفادة من العلوم (الهندسية) الأخرى و تسخير تطبيقاتها في المجال الطبي ..... فوجدنا الترابط بين علوم الهندسة الميكانيكية ، هندسة المواد ، الهندسة اللأكترونية وهندسة الأتصالات ... ربما لا نجد هذا الترابط العجيب الا ماندر في باقي التطبيقات العملية و العلمية .... لذلك يجب ان يكون المهندس الطبي على دراية وافية وإطلاع دائم بجميع تلك العلوم و ان يسخرها خدمة للأنسان ..... سواء بكونه مريضاً أو طبيباً !!!! ..... وهذا بحد ذاته دليل على روعة و أهمية الدور الذي يلعبه هذا المهندس ....... 

الرابط التالي يتضمن الموضوع المذكور ................... ومن الله التوفيق


http://www.fileupyours.com/files/30328/Electronic Artificial Knee Joint.pdf

م . حـــســــــــنــيــن الــعــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم،،،

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك الى ما يرضاه،،،


-------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## Biomedical (8 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

موضوع جميل ومميز ، وقد أعجبتني أيضا فكرة كتابة عنوان للموضوع باللغتين العربية والانجليزية .

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس حسنين و بانتظار المزيد من الابداعات .


تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## الموحد (3 أبريل 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## eng_mohand (23 أبريل 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## زهرة القمر (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم استاذ حسنين
ماشاءالله عليك موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد
وان شاءالله من ابداع لابداع يارب
بارك الله بيك 
م.زهرة القمر
بغداد


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً يا زهرة القمر على كلماتك الرائعة ..... وإن شاء الله نرى مشاركاتك قريباً ......


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2007)

الأخ حسنين .

تحية طيبة .

تسلم لنا يامبدع .

جزاك الله الف خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## mago0 (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يامهندس حسنين على الموضوع الشيق
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## majd82_m (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أستاذ حسنين


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر والرب يباركك على كل اللي انت بترفقو من ملفات والصراحة كلها مفيدة


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (9 فبراير 2008)

الاخ حسنين
الف شكر والرب يباركك على كل الذي ترفقه من ملفات والصراحة كلها مفيدة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (9 فبراير 2008)

عزيزتي المهندسة الطبية ... شكرأ جزيلاً ... على مرورك الجميل ... وكلماتك الرائعة ... ومن الله التوفيق ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## كاظم الجناني (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخ حسنين .. الموضوع مفيد جدا... اتمنى لك التوفيق ..


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

حسنين علي موسى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سبق لي وأن نشرت ضمن هذا المنتدى الرائع موضوعاً عن مفصل الركبة الصناعي Artificial Knee Joint تضمن بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بميكانيكية التصميم والأجزاء و المواد والتقنيات الخاصة بالوسائل الكفيلة لتعويض ذلك المفصل الحوض المعقد التركيب و الحيوي في نفس الوقت للأنسان. إن عملية استبدال المفاصل البشرية و تعويضها بأخرى صناعية تمثل المعالجة المثالية و الكفؤة لأمراض المفاصل المستعصية ، حتى من الناحية الاقتصادية فهي تعتبر من الأساليب الممتازة إذا ما قورنت بباقي العمليات الجراحية الأخرى ..... فهي غالباً ما تؤدي إلى تخفيف شدة الألم وتقييد الحركة الحيوية لمفصـل الحـوض التي يعاني منها نسبة غير قليلة من الناس.
> 
> ...


اللينك لايعمل ياخي
وشكرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

ولا يهمك جرب الرابط التالي ...

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/Electronic Artificial Knee Joint.pdf


----------



## المهندس بلكس (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكورا اخي جدا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قسوم (23 مارس 2013)

الاخ حسنين علي , ارجو منك ارسال الملف الخاص بمفصل الركبه االتروني او اي ملف خاص بمفصل الركبه الصاعي , حيث انني ارغب في التخصص في هذا القسم الرائع , انا في انتظارك حيث ان جميع اللينكات الت حمل ا مفصل الركبه الصناعي لا تعمل


----------

